# Rental Properties from Dubizzle



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Did most people find there accommodation from here and are the landlords ok? I've got in touch with some real estate people but are saying they have no properties within my budget but when I go on dubizzle there appears to be loads My family and are relocating from the UK in Jan and need help securing a villa.

any help appreciated, thanks loads


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We actually drove around an area, found a a villa that was for lease, and called the LL.This meant we didnt deal with an estate agent ( so didnt have to pay agents fees), and were able to negotiate a better deal.

Regarding the LL's- I guess its hit & miss. The 2 we have had over the years have been fine- the 1 we have now has been excellent.

I'm afraid, I have heard more bad stories about LL than good though.

Prices are high still at the moment, so it possible that the agency doesnt have anything within your budget.
Have you tried another real estate agency- perhaps they have different listings.

I think some of the listings on Dubizzle etc may be real, though I do think most of them are listed, just to get people to call.
Then they are told the villa/apartment has gone, and are then shown other ( usually not suitable) places.

Is there an area in particular you are looking at & your budget. Perhaps someone living in the area


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> We actually drove around an area, found a a villa that was for lease, and called the LL.This meant we didnt deal with an estate agent ( so didnt have to pay agents fees), and were able to negotiate a better deal.
> 
> Regarding the LL's- I guess its hit & miss. The 2 we have had over the years have been fine- the 1 we have now has been excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks loads for taking the time to reply

We are looking for a 3 bed + maids or study, The Springs, The Greens and Arabian Ranches - Adds in Dubizzle are saying between 200KAED up till 280KAED which would be good but agents are saying 300K + for these areas.

Any help would be grateful - we are hoping to come out in the next couple of weeks to have a look at schools and wanted to have a look at properties too.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would also have said 300,000 + now for 3 bed + study/maids.

NOt sure about Greens for that size- they dont come up to often, so cant even begin to guess the price.

Better Homes have 3 bed in Springs listed for 330,000 dhs, 310,000 & 280,000 ( + then you have 5% agents fees on top of rent)

They have 3 bedrooms in AR listed for 365,000 dhs.

Where will you be based for work- perhaps another area to look at for housing would be better?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

My hubby will be working not far from International City on road 54 (somewhere) We had thought about Mirdif but am put off with the aircraft noise - but may look at this option. Someone that will be working with him stays out in The Greens (I think) and said that it takes him 30-35 mins to get to work and this would work out ok.

Thanks again


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Greens is very nice but traffic is terrible, and it is apartments only.

There are apartments in IC.

Mirdiff has a mixture of villas and apartments. There are also a few schools and plenty of shops.
Not every area in Mirdiff is affected by aircraft noise - I think its more so in the UpTown area.

We are actually under the flight path in Sharjah- and dont acutally notice the planes much now.
We can barely hear them inside ( unless its an extra low one )


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I would have said your best bet would be to get the Gulf News on the day you arrive and start phoning agents. You really can't do anything until you get here because the market moves so quickly. To be honest, if you are telling agents you're not in the country yet, they are probably just fobbing you off. It's an agent's market at the moment. Availability is low, demand is high, as are rents. I've been told by several agents in the last couple of weeks that they are really struggling to find properties for rent as the landlords are all panicking over the credit crunch and trying to sell. That means, if they can't get a quick rental out of you, they really won't give you the time of day. Take everything you see on Dubizzle, GNads4U and Better Homes with a pinch of salt. They may give you a guide but the properties you see on there will not be available when you call. That said, there are good agents out there and good landlords but you won't find them until you get here I'm afraid!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Agree- you must be ready with cheque book when you head out to look for rentals, as most will not hold a place for you.

Dont forget to allow for your 5 % agents fees on top of your rent.
Also check 1st if they will take more than 1 cheque.

We found we could negotiate a better deal by paying with 1 cheque.
Our LL was happy to take 2, but the price was a little higher.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My flatmate works for Better Homes and her view is that because it's almost impossible to sell right now, in the coming months, there will be more properties released on the market - if you cannot sell it, then rent it! The influx will actually force prices down as there will then be more properties than prospective tenants and invariably, if as a landlord, you want to rent your property, then you will have to lower your prices to attract tenants. I'm hoping that she's right!!

But true, if you are not in the country, agents will not be that interested in dealing with you! They're not prepared to hold a property until January when they can rent it now, especially if as my flatmate has said, prices are going to come down! Might as well rent now and earn a bigger commission than wait until the rental value of the property has fallen and take a cut in your commission!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Maz, does your flatmate have any rentals available on a monthly basis? With banks not giving loans to people looking to pay a years rent up front do you think many RE agents will come to their senses and let people pay monthly?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My flatmate works for Better Homes and her view is that because it's almost impossible to sell right now, in the coming months, there will be more properties released on the market - if you cannot sell it, then rent it! The influx will actually force prices down as there will then be more properties than prospective tenants and invariably, if as a landlord, you want to rent your property, then you will have to lower your prices to attract tenants. I'm hoping that she's right!!
> 
> But true, if you are not in the country, agents will not be that interested in dealing with you! They're not prepared to hold a property until January when they can rent it now, especially if as my flatmate has said, prices are going to come down! Might as well rent now and earn a bigger commission than wait until the rental value of the property has fallen and take a cut in your commission!


Thanks Maz

So you reacon when we come out in Dec for a visit just to phone some of the agents and hopefully be able to view some to give us an idea of properties and places? When my husband comes out in Jan he gets put up for 3 weeks in order for him to find something he will have abetter idea of places etc. Don't fancy him just deciding where we live

Thanks again


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks Maz
> 
> So you reacon when we come out in Dec for a visit just to phone some of the agents and hopefully be able to view some to give us an idea of properties and places? When my husband comes out in Jan he gets put up for 3 weeks in order for him to find something he will have abetter idea of places etc. Don't fancy him just deciding where we live
> 
> Thanks again


That would be a better idea - at least, you can explain to your hubby the things that you like and want in your new home, so that he has a better idea when he goes flat hunting!

It would be worthwhile to just tell the agents that you are looking to move as soon as possible (a white lie, I know!) but it'll mean that they'll actually be willing to show you a few properties (they probably would fob you off if they know you are only visiting and will not be looking to move for a few more weeks!)


----------



## dubaigreen (Nov 17, 2008)

If rental prices will come down, does anyone know a spacious 2BR (+storage or maids room) for 160k or lower in a good neighbourhood (like Dubai Marina, Old Town, etc..). I am already here, but looking around for a more quiet place, thanks, DB


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Hey Maz, does your flatmate have any rentals available on a monthly basis? With banks not giving loans to people looking to pay a years rent up front do you think many RE agents will come to their senses and let people pay monthly?


Wait...wait....wait whats this ...I thought the only way to manage this 'rent up front' was to get a loan from the bank. I have a few friends in AD and they have all taken loans from HSBC to pay for accomodation!! Has the situation changed!!

Bit worried as hubby has headed out there already in shared accomodation...and we hoped to Join him in Jan..as per above our plan was to borrow rent up front...


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Do to the financial crisis I know of people here being turned down for loans to buy cars or pay for accommodation. That makes it tough when RE agents crazily want a year's rent up front.

Right now i'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I can't afford to pay for a year up front so I had to find a guy willing to rent a studio on a monthly basis. However, after 6 months he increased the rent by 500 dirhams and just 3 months later he's increasing the rent AGAIN another 500 dirhams. Now i'm worried the ****** is going to just keep on increasing the rent every 3 months. Feck geometrics re, they suck.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Wait...wait....wait whats this ...I thought the only way to manage this 'rent up front' was to get a loan from the bank. I have a few friends in AD and they have all taken loans from HSBC to pay for accomodation!! Has the situation changed!!
> 
> Bit worried as hubby has headed out there already in shared accomodation...and we hoped to Join him in Jan..as per above our plan was to borrow rent up front...


Is he not getting any housing allowance?
Can he not get an interest free loan from his employer? 
This way the employer pays rent, and payments ( divided over the 12 months), are taken from his wage each month.
Also ask if you can pay with more than 1 cheque ( this may work out a little more expensive, but no harm in asking)

Yes, a lot of banks have stopped giving out substantial loans for rent up front.


----------

